# Kurse für schaltschränke prüfen



## Poldi007 (12 August 2011)

Hallo
Wer kann mir Lehrgänge oder Kurse empfehlen wie man normgerecht
Schaltschränke prüft und gemäß nach QM dokumentiert?
Und richtige prüfanweisungen schreibt?
Danke für eure tipps


----------



## Der Teufel ist überall:=D (18 August 2011)

Hallo Poldi,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen solchen Kurs mitgemacht. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wer diese angeboten hat. Vielleicht findest du ja im Internet passende Infos zu Kursen und Lehrgängen. ich denke dort gibt es viele nützliche Tipps.


----------



## Tommi (18 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe gute Seminare beim TÜV-Saarland und beim VDE in Frankfurt
gemacht.

Ist aber auch schon ein paar Jahre her.

http://www.tuev-seminare.net/

http://www.vde.com/de/Veranstaltungen/VDE-Seminare/Documents/VDE_Seminarkalender_2011_1.pdf

Beim VDE wurde richtig intensiv geübt.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Sockenralf (18 August 2011)

Der Teufel ist überall:=D schrieb:


> Hallo Poldi,
> 
> ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen solchen Kurs mitgemacht. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wer diese angeboten hat. Vielleicht findest du ja im Internet passende Infos zu Kursen und Lehrgängen. ich denke dort gibt es viele nützliche Tipps.


 
Hallo,

was steht denn auf der Urkunde, die du sicherlich bekommen hast?


MfG


----------

